# Have You Noticed The Price of Groceries Going Up?



## Lon (May 23, 2016)

I just returned from the market with just a few items but it seems like the price of some things are going up on a weekly basis, or is it just me noticing this. All fresh fruits from grapes to apricots and apples are priced at $2.99 lb. Bananas on the other hand always seem very inexpensive. Lot's of individual items seem to be marked at $5.00. Glad I am just shopping for myself and not a family.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2016)

Not only that, but the sizes are often smaller.


----------



## Guitarist (May 23, 2016)

Be glad you don't work in the vineyards or apricot orchards! And trying to feed a family on your pay.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 23, 2016)

I agree Lon, the prices here in Jersey are high also. These last several months the price of eggs have been sky high. But in the last two weeks they have dropped. Back down to $1.29 a dozen that's a big difference from the $4.00 they were asking. I'm just wondering who is getting the money. Certainly not the farmer. Is it the middle man or the stores we shop in. I'm thinking it's the stores.


----------



## Guitarist (May 23, 2016)

I don't mind paying Publix for groceries because they give me a free prescription on one of my meds. They have good BOGO deals occasionally.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 23, 2016)

Prices are high everywhere!!!!   It's terrible.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 23, 2016)

I for one am glad that eggs are lower priced, eat a lot of eggs, full of nutrition.  Avocados are relatively cheap @ $2 a lb at our local Walmart.  Avocados are considered a fruit & are much more nutritious than an apple of equal weight with less carbs, more vitamins & essential nutrients for your body.  Apples are seasonal & we are at the beginning of the growing season, so what you are getting now have been harvested 6 months ago.  Avocados grow all year long, they have a thicker skin allowing less of the pesticides to enter the meat, the seed is also edible according to my reading, whereas the seeds of the apple are toxic with traces of arsenic.

Given that, I find that buying items in season can save on grocery bills overall.  Berries are just coming into season so they should be lower in cost.  One of the possible reasons for prices going up could be related to the new labelling & costs being passed onto the consumer to find other sources of flavoring to enhance their processed products.


----------



## Lon (May 23, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I for one am glad that eggs are lower priced, eat a lot of eggs, full of nutrition.  Avocados are relatively cheap @ $2 a lb at our local Walmart.  Avocados are considered a fruit & are much more nutritious than an apple of equal weight with less carbs, more vitamins & essential nutrients for your body.  Apples are seasonal & we are at the beginning of the growing season, so what you are getting now have been harvested 6 months ago.  Avocados grow all year long, they have a thicker skin allowing less of the pesticides to enter the meat, the seed is also edible according to my reading, whereas the seeds of the apple are toxic with traces of arsenic.
> 
> Given that, I find that buying items in season can save on grocery bills overall.  Berries are just coming into season so they should be lower in cost.  One of the possible reasons for prices going up could be related to the new labelling & costs being passed onto the consumer to find other sources of flavoring to enhance their processed products.



You are right about Avocados and I have them almost daily, but still eat apples. Big Haas Avocados have been priced here at 2 for $5.00 and 4 for $5.00 depending on the day. California always has a abundance of fresh fruits & berries. We get a lot of produce from Mexico


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 23, 2016)

I stand corrected avocados do have a growing season, learn something new everyday.  Since my nutritional epiphany I look for the most nutritious seasonal fresh product I can.  We don't buy most of our fruit from the grocer.  We shop at one of our many local stands located here.  We have our mainstays that we purchase in bulk as we can.  I live by my newest tenet, 'Eat to live, not live to eat'.  I try not to focus on what designer food we need to experience but what gives us the most bang for the buck.  Luckily I will opt for an omelette long before I will eat some never before tried dish.  I'm a creator of habit, no flair for the unknown, mundane my wife calls it.  Coffee with cream no latte or o'lays for me.


----------



## Falcon (May 23, 2016)

I'm glad I have a great Haas avocado tree in my back yard.  It's bearing a lot of fruit right now; larger than the ones in the stores.

Now I can have a sandwich (Elvis's favorite:  Peanut butter, bananas and avocados.).


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2016)

I have been shopping more at Aldi's and they have some organic fruit now that is lower than other organic fruit I've seen elsewhere.  Their strawberries are lower priced, their soymilk and eggs are lower priced and their wine is lower priced.  That's my solution to higher prices.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2016)

Why are avocados so expensive in CA? They grow there! 2 for 5.00?

I live in CT and complain that they're  1.50 a piece, some times 1.00 when on sale.


----------



## Redd (May 23, 2016)

You think your prices are high, not compared to Canada. I depend on my freezer of fruit and veggie from last year, sales & price matching and a no frills diet with the occasional treat.


----------



## Cookie (May 23, 2016)

Redd, I do the same, buy frozen berries and veggies when they are on sale.  Even apples and potatoes can get too pricey, so I don't bother with them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2016)

Prices are definitely getting higher and containers being downsized.  I wonder if the average shopper notices the size change. I only buy avocados when on sale, highest price 88 cents, best price last couple of years, two for $1...but they're usually small.  I like to eat them plain with sea salt, or in homemade guacamole to be use on nachos or just with chips. 

 I only buy orange juice that's not from concentrate, and I try not to spend over $3 for a bottle, which is now smaller than it was several years back.  Grapes for $2.99 a pound is outrageous, when they're on sale for a decent price I buy them too. 

 Raspberries, blueberries, etc. I don't like to pay more than $1.50 each for a small 6oz. container.  It seems they will charge whatever they want, whether it's warranted or not, because they know most people will pay.  It's true nowadays, it seems that it's more expensive to eat healthy than eat junk.

Ever notice how dim the lights are in the produce section in some supermarkets too?  Sometimes I have to walk over to an area with some light just to check if some berries have white mold, which is pretty common.


----------



## Don M. (May 23, 2016)

Part of the discussion about COLA raises for Social Security payments was centered around something called a "Chained CPI".  Under that theory, if food prices rise, and Seniors feel financially pinched at the grocery store, they will simply look for cheaper alternatives for their food.  Has anyone priced a bag of ALPO lately?...for some, it may almost get to that.


----------

